# Need Some "snugs"



## hman (Jul 4, 2016)

I have a goodly number of magnetic bases with various diameters of stems.  I also have some dial indicators and DTIs that I'd like to mount on them, as well as on some custom mounts.  Trouble is, I'm short on "snugs."  Those that I do have always seem to be the wrong size for what I need.

I know I can cobble something together, but I'd rather buy what I need.  Does anybody know of a supplier that sells these?  And what would I search for?  I've tried a Google search on "snug," and it was like trying to take a sip of water from a fire hose!

Thanks!


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 4, 2016)

Search Indicator Attachments & Accessories.
http://www.mscdirect.com/browse/tn/...icator-Attachments-Accessories?navid=12107827

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=Indicator+Attachments+&+Accessories.


----------



## hman (Jul 4, 2016)

AHA!!!!  Many thanks!


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 4, 2016)

Glad I could help. I had no idea what a snug was but reading your post got it. Good luck'


----------

